
Powered by OpenBSD httpd - fcambus
http://www.cambus.net/powered-by-openbsd-httpd/
======
njorth
Example httpd(8) configuration for anyone interested.

[http://pastebin.com/u5q9g8K6](http://pastebin.com/u5q9g8K6)

